# going on a pets at home spending spree



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i have syrian hamsters and mice, can anyone tell me if i shouldnt be buying any of these things

Woodlands Acorn Burrow Box | Pets at Home

Rolly Wheel Stand by Savic | Pets at Home

Rat Food for Sale at Pets at Home

↑ not sure which rat mix to get?

Vitakraft Hamster Rollinis | Pets at Home

Carefresh Ultra Animal Bedding 10L | Pets at Home

Goodbite Tiny and Natural Carrot by Ferplast | Pets at Home

Honey Sticks 2 Pack for Hamsters by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

Small Animal See Saw by Pets At Home | Pets at Home

Small Animal Hillside Home by Living World | Pets at Home

Holesome Rep Discs by Pet Brands | Pets at Home


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

You do know the 2nd link is just for the stand, not the wheel?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

K1nS said:


> You do know the 2nd link is just for the stand, not the wheel?


DOH!! that will teach me to look lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

[email protected] are rather expensive, ECF and Zooplus have loads more at cheaper prices  And don't forget Ebay  I've only bought the climbing frames for my meeces and some emergency toys for rescues or separated boys from [email protected], waiting on a delivery from ECF and Zooplus is far more worthwhile  Zooplus isn't so good at packing things, but I completely recommend ECF, so fast and very nice people


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> [email protected] are rather expensive, ECF and Zooplus have loads more at cheaper prices  And don't forget Ebay  I've only bought the climbing frames for my meeces and some emergency toys for rescues or separated boys from [email protected], waiting on a delivery from ECF and Zooplus is far more worthwhile  Zooplus isn't so good at packing things, but I completely recommend ECF, so fast and very nice people


thanks

whats ECF?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> thanks
> 
> whats ECF?


http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/small-animals-rats-c-23_106.html?osCsid=bfmr2vb0n8ogpm4ta2ulfhrai7


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/small-animals-rats-c-23_106.html?osCsid=bfmr2vb0n8ogpm4ta2ulfhrai7


Pah, I think we are quits, you beat me to this one :lol:

Don't just look at the mice and hammy toys though - check out the ratty toys as well as most of them are suitable for meeces (and as far as I know for hamsters as well.)


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/small-animals-rats-c-23_106.html?osCsid=bfmr2vb0n8ogpm4ta2ulfhrai7


thank you..........


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Pah, I think we are quits, you beat me to this one :lol:
> 
> Don't just look at the mice and hammy toys though - check out the ratty toys as well as most of them are suitable for meeces (and as far as I know for hamsters as well.)


thanks, they have lots of cool stuff on there 

BRB just off to look at another flat i can rent for all the toys i will buy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

zany_toon said:


> Pah, I think we are quits, you beat me to this one :lol:
> 
> Don't just look at the mice and hammy toys though - check out the ratty toys as well as most of them are suitable for meeces (and as far as I know for hamsters as well.)


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

B3rnie said:


>


And to you too....









:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I love the burrow box, think ill have to get my girl one


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

now now ladies, be good or i will have to set milly onto you


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

K1nS said:


> I love the burrow box, think ill have to get my girl one


The [email protected] one is tiny, Harry (my Chinese ham) uses it as a bed as it isn't big enough for anything else!! I think that ECF or zooplus have a big one but I'm not sure.

Moi? I's being perfectly well behaved :aureola: :devil:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cages : Novy 21 Cage: Burrowing Chamber Hamsters, Mice, Gerbils : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

 my 4 girls would love this


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Cages : Novy 21 Cage: Burrowing Chamber Hamsters, Mice, Gerbils : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
> 
> my 4 girls would love this


I wouldn't pay that for it - Peter has made some burrow boxes out of plastic tubs  His meeces have a blast in them


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't pay that either. All my mice have digging tubs which they absolutely adore. Old ice cream tubs, sandwhich tubs and plant pots filled with plain soil, it's their favourite thing to do. They make burrows, hide food and dig like mad


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

peter0 said:


> I wouldn't pay that either. All my mice have digging tubs which they absolutely adore. Old ice cream tubs, sandwhich tubs and plant pots filled with plain soil, it's their favourite thing to do. They make burrows, hide food and dig like mad


do they have them in their cage or when they are out?

and plain soil, like from outside or bought from a garden centre?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah they have them in their cage constantly. If i took them out they would probably protest as they really love them.

I wouldn't use any from outside as you don't know what could have been in it or if an animal has pee'd in it etc so i bought mine from Instore. It was a green bag, just plain soil with nothing added to it


----------

